# Soap Dishes



## Dixie (Apr 27, 2009)

If you were going to make an offer of a free soap dish per # of soaps bought, what would that number be?

I'm thinking about making my own soap dishes to sell with my soaps.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2009)

That would depend on the value of the dishes. What are they made of? Do you have a photo?


----------



## Dixie (Apr 27, 2009)

No I'm just in the idea stage lol. But I guess I would probably do pine. And dowels between two leg bases.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, if your soaps rae $5.00 ea & your soap dish is valued at $5.00, giving a free dish w/ every 4 bars is equal to 20% off with a $25.00 dollar purchae. Does that make sense? If you can add the cost of your soaps plus the cost of your dish & figure out what % you can afford to give awway, you should be able to figure it out to suit you.


----------



## Birdie (Apr 28, 2009)

Dix, my bars are 5-5.5oz so I would give a dish for every 3 bars _IF_ the dish could be made inexpensively. If my bars were 3.5-4oz, I'd go with every 4.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks tabitah and birdie. I talked it over with my husband and he doesn't think it is worth 'making' them because of the type of wood you would have to buy and then seal it and the time consumed. He said I would be better off buying some. So, so much for that idea. I think too much! lol[/code]


----------

